# Small changes to lose weight...



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

What changes did you implement in your life in order to lose weight..I don't mean drastic things like cutting your calories in half but small changes that you felt made a huge difference and caused you to lose weight. As well on average how much did you lose per month, etc. 

Do you weight yoruself weekly, monthly, or not at all? I am thinking of getting rid of my scale because i find the fluctuation can really affect my motivation.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I cut out soda.... although not completely I'll admit. I do have it from time to time. I soooo totally can not go with unsweetened tea... I love sweet tea.  I have increased my exercise each day. Of course having three kids, an impish spouse, and a husky helps.


----------



## Blue Firefly (Mar 6, 2013)

I went paleo last year and lost 45 pounds (265 to 220) without exercising and without counting calories (I'm starting to exercise this year, but to get in better shape--not to lose weight).

Eat as much *fresh* vegetables, meat (including fish and fowl), eggs, and fruit as you want.

Avoid grain products and processed foods like the plague. This includes fruit juices (eat whole foods) and dried foods (like raisins).

The movie "Fat Head" is a cute introduction (I think it is still instant view on Netflix).

The book "Why We Get Fat" by Taubes is a good introduction into why this works.

The two above items are not strictly paleo, but at the end of the day paleo is actually a low carb diet. Paleo just gives you a great rule of thumb to guide you in choosing what to eat.

I carried this extra weight for a decade, and tried every diet on the planet to lose it. This is the only one that worked for me.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks all! Right now I am concentrating on exercising 5 times per week. As well as not eating after 6 pm...I will allow myself fruit though. 

I have 25 lbs to lose...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com

That site helped me so much to see what I'm truly eating.

I also am walking 3 times a week and doing yoga twice a week


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Check out MyFitnessPal. That_Girl linked it in her post. It's a great, free site where you can easily track your calories and whatever macros (sodium, fiber..) you want. It only takes maybe 5 minutes or less a day to do it. 

The other thing that helped me was awareness of portion sizes. I have a much taller husband. I was eating as much as he was even though I'm considerably shorter. 

Exercise..find something you enjoy doing..it doesn't have to be at the gym. You can find exercise DVDs to do at home. You can walk. You can hike. Just find some physical activity that will raise your heart rate and one you'll do consistently a few times a week. 

Some of my friends on MFP have lost weight on intermittent fasting. Some do the 16/8 and some do 5:2. I think the 5:2 is easier to do, but that's also something to consider.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Trenton said:


> Get rid of sugary soda and replace with unsweetened tea, water, seltzer with lemon and get rid of butter/mayo and replace with olive oil butter/mayo as they still taste great but have better fats.
> 
> I do weigh myself daily (almost) as this keeps me in line. Lost all the baby weight 5 years ago when my third child was 2 and have kept it off.


Just a note of caution about weighing yourself. As you work out/exercise, you will build muscle and muscle weighs more than fat. The best way I found to judge whether I'm losing weight is how my clothes fit. I'm fitting into a smaller waist size yet haven't lost much weight.


----------



## ravioli (Jan 23, 2013)

highwood said:


> What changes did you implement in your life in order to lose weight..I don't mean drastic things like cutting your calories in half but small changes that you felt made a huge difference and caused you to lose weight. As well on average how much did you lose per month, etc.
> 
> Do you weight yoruself weekly, monthly, or not at all? I am thinking of getting rid of my scale because i find the fluctuation can really affect my motivation.


I was always in good shape, and never overweight, but I had wanted a more defined ripped six pack. But 90% of it, is in your eating habits. With that said. It's never truly about what you eat, its about the why, when, how much, how, and where you eat.

So some things I make a good habit of (These aren't absolutes), is not eating past 7pm or late at night.

Making my biggest meals either breakfast or lunch.

Stop buying snacks and if I do eat them I eat them with a meal. Never alone.

Eat more slowly, giving my food more time to digest, That way I won't eat as much.

Cut down on dairy products. Order Pizza with no cheese, eat cereal with no milk.

If I eat fast food,- 85% of the time I don't get fries. Just the sandwich.

Hardly drink Sodas anymore, Just water most of the time.

If I pigged out for a couple days..the next couple of days I will eat healthier to balance it out.

Go on a fast for a few days out of the month to cleanse my body.

Stopped eating in front of the tv.

So basically, I believe in eating smart. Not so much on eating healthy. Food is to be enjoyed, So I follow certain guidelines to try to maintain being fit.


----------



## just_about_done (Feb 6, 2013)

When comparing weights of two substances you have to use the same volume or the comparison is meaningless. A cubic foot of muscle would weigh more than a cubic foot of fat. 

I could cut a tiny piece of steel weighs less than a feather, but that doesn't mean steel is lighter than feathers in general.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

highwood said:


> Thanks all! Right now I am concentrating on exercising 5 times per week. As well as not eating after 6 pm...I will allow myself fruit though.
> 
> I have 25 lbs to lose...


Exercising is good, but the routine is important.
Your body adapts to exercise.
You need to get your heart rate up in order to start burning fat.
Fat can be burned even whilst you're asleep.

High intensity interval training ( HIIT ) is the answer.

Whenever you are doing cardio , include regular 30 sec. Burst of speed in your workouts.

Whenever you're doing weights , aim for 15 - 21 rep range and ONLY rest for 30 secs. Between sets.

Increase protein in your diet up to 1gram / pound of body weight .
DO NOT eat refined simple carbs . Complex carbs eg; veggies are way better and burn slower .
Drink LOTS of water , and have at least 8 hours of sleep every night.


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

Go Paleo for sure. I lost 12 pounds in three weeks, I did no exercise at all and I put butter on everything  Cutting out wheat, and in the beggining most carbs, will do the trick. Read 'Wheat Belly'. Modern wheat is a 'perfect chronic poison'.

note: butter doesn't adhere to strict paleo, but many use it while going paleo. You can eat as much fat as you want on paleo, fat alone doesn't make you fat. I use ghee and lard to cook my food. I'm still the same weight 6 months since I lost it. I avoid wheat, you realise how crap it makes you feel. It is not good for you.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

The body fluctuates in pounds daily. I can be "on track" and be up 2 pounds or down two pounds in one day. Weighing everyday is too much of a roller coaster. Once a week gives a better look.

Some of the fad diets are too much for people. A lifestyle change needs to be realistic. I couldn't do paleo or any other fad because i like food. I just need to eat less of it. That's how Myfitnesspal comes in handy


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I do agree with the wheat thing though. I went gluten free almost 2 years ago and never felt better. I get a horrible reaction from wheat.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Trenton said:


> Yah, got you and thank you for the tip.
> 
> I'm not obsessive but it keeps me in check when I get lazy and do not eat as I should. I see the scale jump a few pounds and I remind myself to get back in check.
> 
> In all the books I read they reiterate not to check the scale every day but it has actually worked for me.


Weighing daily worked for me as well. When I moved, somehow my scale got lost, and I have packed on 13 pounds.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I hate my scale. I want an old scale...digital scales suck. I've bought 3 different ones and all give me up to FOUR different readings 5 pounds apart in about 2 minutes. SUcks.


----------



## Soifon (Oct 5, 2012)

I weigh myself daily as well. I base my weightloss with the scale on a 5lb fluctuation. So if I weigh myself and it says between 160-165 I'm looking for it to start dropping down to 157-162, then the next drop 155-160. As long as my 5lb range on the scale is going down I'm happy. Once it starts creeping up I push a little harder till it starts moving down again.

I HATE paleo and low carb diets. If you can do them that's awesome but I literally HATE them! Yes they work. Do I want to live like that, NO!!!!! I love grains, I have to have them. For me I just make small changes. I walk on every break I have at work. I walk after dinner. I drink more water than anything. Whenever I eat, whatever I want to put on my plate I cut the portion in half. If I'm still hungry 30 min after eating the smaller portion I will go back and add a little bit more but honestly after 30 min I find that I really am satisfied. It's slow but it works and it is something I can maintain.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with the MyFitnessPal recommendations. It's a great app.

January 2012 I decided no more crazy diets. After I had my first two kids it was so easy to lose the weight but I had my third kid one week shy of my 41st birthday and it has been a struggle.

My goal was to lose a pound a week. I kept track of my caloric intake, which is easy with the app. I found the healthier I ate the more I could eat and feel satisfied and stay within my daily caloric intake. 

I cut out soda or any drinks with calories. I only drink coffee in the morning and the rest of the day I drink water. On the weekends or if we go out, I allow myself a beer.

I exercise at least 5 days a week. I walk on the treadmill for an hour on a high incline. Sometimes I add in a P90X dvd, (I really need to be more consistent with this). If I'm short on time I will do Jillian Michaels 30 day shred dvd. I really want to start hiking and I really need to do my upper body work.

I really don't deprive myself. Like I said, I have a beer or drink a couple times a week. I love chocolate so I will reward myself with a square of my favorite chocolate bar, (from Trader Joes).

Anyway, I lost 30 pounds last year and have kept it off. I think because I went slow. About half the time I lost more than 1 pound which would motivate me that much more. 

Good luck.


----------



## Annie 54 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi first lets say how hard it can be.... try not eating at all after 6pm at night .... works for me and walk as much as you can... really swing those arms and make your heart beat faster....

As to weighing your self once a week at the same time..

Lost 3 stone in all slowly is best as it stay off


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I weigh myself nearly every day now. Some weeks if I'm busy, I might skip a day or so, but I like to weigh myself a few times a week. I know weight fluctuates quite a bit depending on whether it's your time of the month, sodium intake, bathroom habits, exercise and so on. But it's easier for me to catch weight creeping back if I weigh myself a few times a week. I have a digital scale from Costco. It's pretty accurate. 

Soifon - I like low carb diets. I eat pasta, rice, noodles a few times a week, but I feel better when my starch intake is lower. I don't deprive myself of anything though. I don't think there's a good or bad food. Just eat in moderation. That's my motto.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

If I stick to 1,000 calories, once my diet's on an even keel (because initially I can lose a lot more), I steadily lose a minimum of 2 lbs per week.

Move as much as possible. For example, do press ups on the kitchen counter (great for upper arms and boobs) whilst waiting for the kettle to boil, or walk on the spot.

Walk or other exercise for a minimum of 30 minutes a day.

Brush your teeth immediately after each meal. It helps prevent snacking.

Drink loads of water. It keeps the metabolism ticking over and helps burn calories.


----------



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

I never weigh myself. I go by how my pants fit. I love good (unhealthy) food so I run/walk 2-3 miles a day when it's nice out. Today was the first time since November. I feel better about myself, sleep better and it's an escape from the kids for 30-45 min


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Eat like a diabetic 
NO SUGAR OR SIMPLE CARBS
NO DAIRY
NO WHITE BREAD
NO MAYO
If you do not eat you metabolism will slow down and store energy (FAT)

Eat many small regular meals 
Easy Formula
WORK MORE
EAT LESS
Lost 60 lbs like this


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Also NO PROCESSED FOODS 

Read all food labels Know what you are eating


----------



## Annie 54 (Mar 24, 2013)

just got it 55 said:


> Eat like a diabetic
> NO SUGAR OR SIMPLE CARBS
> NO DAIRY
> NO WHITE BREAD
> ...


I agree small meals make your tummy shrink.... eat slowly and use a smaller plate... 

drink water .... and if you are hungry have a snack box ready carrot sticks celery cherry toms then you are less likely to grab a carbs...

when getting coffee out resisting the carrot cake is tough...

walking is good and gardening and dont forget sex uses lots of calories and fun fun fun..


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

I know it sounds ridiculous, but I use a smaller plate. I have 3/4 plate with vegetables (usually leafy greens) and 1/4 with lean protein. A few times a week, I will eat some carbs, but not very often. Also, just water to drink. To get my calcium I eat light yogurt 5 times a week for a snack.


----------



## plasmasunn (Apr 3, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> I agree with the MyFitnessPal recommendations. It's a great app.
> 
> January 2012 I decided no more crazy diets. After I had my first two kids it was so easy to lose the weight but I had my third kid one week shy of my 41st birthday and it has been a struggle.
> 
> ...


What awesome advice! And so similar to my story!

Same thing for me in January 2012, but I realized (after many, many attempts at weight loss) that the number 1 thing I never had was patience with myself. I'd make drastic measures, then fail quickly, then just eat away the sadness. I used fitnesspal for about 8 weeks, never intended to do it forever, but it just made me HUGELY aware of what I put into my body. And it's actually kind of fun to see how many calories you consume/burn in a given day.

What I decided to do was make tiny changes. And I'm talking tiny. In January, I gave up soda. Totally, completely, utterly, just a TON of water, and sometimes tea. I changed nothing else about my eating habits in January, and started at the gym 3 times a week. 

In Feburary, I gave up fast food (anything with a drive thru). I allowed myself to drink soda again, but after not having it for a month, it was pretty easy to abstain. After awhile, I switched over to diet soda (I know, not healthy, but still no calories). Went to the gym 4 times a week.

In March, I gave up chocolate (my favorite sweet treat!) but again, could have soda or fast food if I wanted...I just really didn't want that stuff any more. Went to the gym five times a week. 

I continued this pattern of giving up one unhealthy thing a month, which worked well for me because 1) the small steps made everything else bareable. Even if I couldn't have a Dr. Pepper (my FAVORITE!) I could still indulge in something else. 2) By the end of each month, I had broken a significant unhealthy habit, and continued to build a better exercise routine. 

I also lost 30 pounds last year and have kept it off by going to the gym, staying away from regular soda and just generally paying attention to what I eat instead of mindlessly snacking. What's cool is, the more muscle mass you build, the more calories you burn at rest, so even if you gain a pound of muscle, you're still burning extra fat with hardly trying! Once in a great while, I'll hit up the drive thru if I'm in a hurry, but ever since last year, it just doesn't taste that good to me anymore. (I seriously used to go to Wendy's/BK/McD's 3-5 times a week!) I weighed myself every 2 weeks or so...any more just depressed me because of muscle gain and general fluctuations. 

So, teeny baby steps and lots of patience were my key! Throw in some exercise and it lead to some significant lifestyle changes for me! Good luck and good for you for making positive changes in your life!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

pbjporvida said:


> eliminated all soda eat light breakfast (usually yogurt or rice cereal) eat alot of fruit & veggies thru out the day eat a sensible dinner and drink alot of water.I was at 345lbs at the beginning of 2012 and now im at 300 i was going to the gym alot too but wife wont let me anymore havent gone in 4 months


You need to continue your journey man!


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I weigh daily - it's just a habit. I've seen fluctuations 3-5 lbs in a week's time due to bloat, etc. 

Little things, I agree with Trenton about cutting out the sugary drinks. I drink tea with lemon or water when out.

What works for me is measuring as much as possible to readjust my eyes to be able to identify a proper portion size. For example, a serving of breakfast cereal is less then a cup NOT a bowl full. It's easier to stay on track when you track what you eat. I used to write it all down but now I use that Fitness Pal app and LOVE it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

um... 
I stick my hand in the chips bag everytime I walk thru the kitchen (grazing).

I sit on my couch & read books... watch tv, or do internet.

I only go out to go shopping for groceries. 

I stay up late & don't get enough sleep...


OH!!!.. you wanted to know how someone Loses weight without trying.. Not slowly GAINing weight without trying. My bad.

seriously, You've got to try if you want to make body image changes. It's not going to change overnight. And it's not going to change without effort (real effort, not just dropping the soda).


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

pbjporvida said:


> eliminated all soda eat light breakfast (usually yogurt or rice cereal) eat alot of fruit & veggies thru out the day eat a sensible dinner and drink alot of water.I was at 345lbs at the beginning of 2012 and now im at 300 i was going to the gym alot too but wife wont let me anymore havent gone in 4 months


Why won't your wife let you anymore??  I read your other post & she sounds like a selfish prig! Go back to the gym. (Oh, and wear your gym shorts there... save the nice jean shorts for work.!)


----------

